
Ask HN: Browser extension that uncovers email address from linkedin profile? - dwolfand
I remember it was posted here a few months ago and it was a free extension that someone made and it put a button in the top of your browser bar that you could click when you were looking at someone&#x27;s linkedin profile and it would find all of the email addresses associated with that person. I can&#x27;t seem to find it though...
======
dwolfand
Found it, its contactout.io - looks like they don't allow free email accounts
anymore and also limit it to 50 searches.

